# Why Do Drivers Sit At The Airport?



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF. 

Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

To take a nap


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I think its for the same reason we all come here to this board. Perhaps they don't know about social media. I've noticed a high percentage of them are recent immigrants. Or maybe they do know about this board but their English isn't fluent enough to read or post here. 

Final theory: They are all 1 star drivers and that's the last stop before deactivation.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive heard of Atlanta Airports queue being as high as 260 cars deep. The desperation is real!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

10:00 AM is in general a pretty slow time of day, basically everywhere from what i can tell.

The morning rush is over by then and the afternoon stuff isn't going... it's a bad time of the day to be working in general (this is my observation based on the typical patterns of american lifestyle.)

I'd rather not work that time of day, traffic is a pain, business is slow, it's all around not a good time to be on the road. It may just be that a lot of the drivers went to the airport because they legit had nothing better to do.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> 10:00 AM is in general a pretty slow time of day, basically everywhere from what i can tell.
> 
> The morning rush is over by then and the afternoon stuff isn't going... it's a bad time of the day to be working in general (this is my observation based on the typical patterns of american lifestyle.)
> 
> I'd rather not work that time of day, traffic is a pain, business is slow, it's all around not a good time to be on the road. It may just be that a lot of the drivers went to the airport because they legit had nothing better to do.


One way to test this theory is next time there is a surge somewhere in the city, tap the airport queue and see how many cars are there and the waiting time


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mears is spot on, it's simply a slow time of day.

Where I live if you don't pickup at the airport you are dead heading at least 7 miles. For some drivers they would rather not come back from the airport empty handed even if that means waiting for a ride.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I start at 3 am and work through the morning rush. 10 am I go to the airport to take a nap, hoping that the queue is long. Might as well nap at the airport than deadhead home 35 miles, then deadhead back for the PM rush. Might as well get $5/hour in the long run napping at the airport than driving 70 dead miles


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Alot of Uber drivers closed minded and only think the airport has the best trips. They may but you pay for it with time, a lot of time wasted. I drive only uberselect in cleveland and the market for uberselect isn't the best, take all my pings from home leaving my app on 24/7 on my off days from my main job. Gotta be more creative since everyone is a Uber driver....I'd rather take request from not being in a line, waiting and waiting just to go 2 miles at times, I would be way less upset taking that 2 mile trip from home where I am comfortable and not in a line...


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

If you know how and when to work the airport queue it can pay better per hour, and far better per mile, than any other non-surge scenario. There is a learning curve, though. Invest the time to learn and find out, or keep doing what you're doing. Makes no difference to me, but don't slag those sitting there until you have invested the time to learn what some of those sitting there have learned.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I used to wonder why cab drivers would want to sit in a long line at National Airport even in the 1980s. I still wonder. Once I learned the inside story of the line at Dulles Airport, I wondered why drivers would want to sit in that line. As Dulles has a monopoly, I wondered even more, as those drivers could work that line, only.

I do not know too much about Friendship Airport, but, given my experience with and knowledge of Dulles and National, I would wonder why anyone would want to stew at Friendship.

Here, at least, even at 10 A.M., you can run the streets and get a passenger here and there. Often, people on K Street will start for Capitol Hill at 10 or 10:30 A.M.. so there is business to be had for that. The cab drivers have worked that business here for years. There are many TNC drivers here who do not want to work Downtown. You can head uptown and get the little old ladies who are starting for the doctor at 10 or 10:30 A.M., but little old ladies tend to use cabs or METRO Access more than TNCs, here. Two cab companies have the overflow contract for METRO Access, here.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

It's like the mutual fund of the uber world. Guarenteed fares but you're gonna wait and maybe get one or two long runs if your lucky


----------



## Rik_1990 (Nov 16, 2016)

I usually take a nap or study


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

to talk and get away from their wives


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Check the flight arrivals online for your airport. To sit all day when no arrivals are scheduled is a waste.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

- Airport rides tend to be safer and have better behaved passengers
- Higher chance of an out of town run
- Slightly higher chance of a tip
- Higher ratings overall

That said I've never picked up a ride from our local airport here. There are already usually 10 drivers in the queue along with a taxi equal equal to or greater than Uber's queue. We have about a dozen flights total a day and that is it! But I have lots of experience picking up there (> 1000 trips) when I was a cab driver.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I use the airport for bathroom breaks. I can stay online and have a pretty good idea how long I'll have before my number's up. That's better than stopping elsewhere, going offline, then back online and waiting imho.


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Greguzzi said:


> If you know how and when to work the airport queue it can pay better per hour, and far better per mile, than any other non-surge scenario. There is a learning curve, though. Invest the time to learn and find out, or keep doing what you're doing. Makes no difference to me, but don't slag those sitting there until you have invested the time to learn what some of those sitting there have learned.


I'm not knocking it in any way. I was just wondering if I was doing something wrong.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Depends on your market. IMHO, airport queues are for folks who just don't know what else to do. However, in smaller markets, it may be the only game in town.

We have a lot of abuse at our airport, so I don't wait in the queue unless it is <50. It's usually >150. I've used it once this week. The queue was 70-something, but when I drove into the area, it was actually only 21. I didn't even have a chance to turn the engine off.

But normally, I do something else.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

At 10am I'm in bed sleeping. Why work when there's little or no demand? Maybe some of these drivers Are asleep while waiting in the queue I don't know. I've got better shit to do with my time than bake in the sun in a parking lot. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


Why did you go to the airport and sit around and wait? Chances your reason is the same as theirs.

I go to the airport when I want an easy day do I can do my homework. The airport is like the high school lunch room. You have your clicks, and they all love to GOSSIP about the other clicks. I have noticed more then 1/2 of the drives waiting either don't have their app.on or they ignore the ping.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

ABIA's airport queue usually peaks around 50 cars on Ride|Austin, and there's usually another 10-20 drivers on other TNCs w/o airport queues who roll through looking for pickups as well. Usually on one day a week, I am one of those drivers waiting in queue. I could probably get more rides trolling downtown during the commuter hours, but outside the commuter hours, waiting in queue is a low-stress, low-wear, low-fuel-consumption method for ensuring you'll get a ride of at least $10.00, and usually from $15-25. It can work well if you learn when the bulk of flights are coming in down to the time of day and day of the week.

Managing stress + anxiety is a significant factor for me, so having some down time between rides after dealing with traffic is OK with me. I'd agree that there are much more time-efficient methods of maximizing your hourly income driving though. (commute + bar hours!)


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


It is a numbers game. I work the airport exclusively now after months of experimenting in different parts of the city. I consistently generate $250-$300 per day 6 days a week (XL Only) and never work a weekend or weekday evening bar scene. Learn to control where u pick up and u can avoid short trips. 90% of airport trips at MSP are at least $25.00 some more some less but it all averages out if you put in the sitting hours required to make it happen


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Airport is only 10 minutes from downtown here. No queue to wait in, sometimes I roll through arrivals takes five minutes about a fifty fifty chance of getting pax. I never hang out at airport more than 10 minutes.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.


Why do drivers sit at the airport for 2+ hours for one $10.95 trip? Guess you should ask yourself why you did it. When you figure it out, don't tell anyone the answer.


----------



## openc (Feb 16, 2017)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


My area is Wash, DC and IAD. Great question actually, I started uber part-time but NEVER EVER EVER SAT at the airport queue and also never dawned on me about how much were they making or wait time translated into any cash. Hilarious.. $10 for waiting for 3 hours at the airport and take a nap.


----------



## openc (Feb 16, 2017)

Bean said:


> At 10am I'm in bed sleeping. Why work when there's little or no demand? Maybe some of these drivers Are asleep while waiting in the queue I don't know. I've got better shit to do with my time than bake in the sun in a parking lot. Maybe I'm missing something?


Hilarious responses.. totally.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


obviously they are not making very much money. but they are getting out of the house and away from the wife and get to hang all day with their buddies in the lot. personally ever since they fake surged me at DCA i refuse to do any airport pickups.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

roadman said:


> obviously they are not making very much money. but they are getting out of the house and away from the wife and get to hang all day with their buddies in the lot. personally ever since they fake surged me at DCA i refuse to do any airport pickups.


they faked surged dulles last night, i check flight track and one flight is delayed the other was due to land in 18-20 min. so what uber does is fake surge it for 10 min to 2.0 the ubers pour in and then the flight is about to land and uber reduces it to 1.2 then nothing.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

We are lab mice who are being conditioned to the will of the evil scientest


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I drive in denver, the airport is about 12 miles from the highway with nothing in between, although that is slowly changing. I will go out to the airport (as long at is evening and not too late) if the queue is less than a 100 and I am near that side of town, as the wait is usually 45 minutes or less once in queue, and I use that time to get out of the car and stretch, hit the bathroom, tidy up, and enjoy a break from driving. I usually drive long shifts so I always appreciate taking a break while still sort of being on the clock.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

9/10 the que does not represent the cars there. In Vegas, if you're near the stage lot or drive by, you're put in the que. Lyft will hold your spot for 5 minutes after you left the geo fence. Sometimes I see 100 cars on lyft and 30 for uber. That's because of the holding spots for 5 min.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


They sit there because they can.
Why do birds sit on a wire ?
Why do fish swim in schools ?
Why do sheep flock ?
Why do cattle herd ?
Why do Wolf's pack ?
Same reason that Ants mound


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive heard of Atlanta Airports queue being as high as 260 cars deep. The desperation is real!


It's true! Only way I'm going to the airport is if I'm dropping off someone. I could see sitting at MARTA stations but not the airport. I'd want to be in and out.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Why talk dumb people out of their folly? Clears the roads for the better fares in the more desirable areas. Let them queue up and waste their lives.


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, there's also THIS. The drivers that I talked to clearly said they cherry pick and don't GAF.

They get their call, and they call the pax and ask where they are going. If it's not far enough, they make up some excuse and get the pax to cancel. Bam. They're right back in the front of the queue. Meanwhile, I'm sitting there abiding by the rules and all I get is $5 rides. That's why. All I'm getting is these scumbags throwaways.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

So stupid. Makes no sense to wait in the airport queue for what could be a $6 fare. We have the same problem here in Phx. I will not wait in the airport queue if there are more than 20 cars in the queue, and I only go to the airport on a Fri or Sun eve, when its busy. If I wait 10 mins and get a $6 fare it doesnt sting as bad. Then I just go back and get another fare if the queue isnt long. I cannot imagine being so desperate and lazy that drivers wait 2 hrs in the airport queue, for what could be a $6 fare. I know for a fact there are alot of dumb dufus drivers out there.



SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


Drivers that do that need to be reported to Uber. They should also lose their place in the queue.

QUOTE="sduberdude, post: 2157707, member: 95239"]Well, there's also THIS. The drivers that I talked to clearly said they cherry pick and don't GAF.

They get their call, and they call the pax and ask where they are going. If it's not far enough, they make up some excuse and get the pax to cancel. Bam. They're right back in the front of the queue. Meanwhile, I'm sitting there abiding by the rules and all I get is $5 rides. That's why. All I'm getting is these scumbags throwaways.[/QUOTE]


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

Kaz said:


> Drivers that do that need to be reported to Uber. They should also lose their place in the queue.


Absolutely. The problem is passengers are ignorant to what's going on and don't report them. Uber could easily ID them but I don't think they care. Just look for drivers whose short trips always seem to be cancelled and long trips seem to be accepted.

BTW, all you have to do is talk to a few drivers who are actually in the queue. Most of them I talked to do that.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Kaz said:


> Drivers that do that need to be reported to Uber. They should also lose their place in the queue.
> 
> QUOTE="sduberdude, post: 2157707, member: 95239"]Well, there's also THIS. The drivers that I talked to clearly said they cherry pick and don't GAF.
> 
> They get their call, and they call the pax and ask where they are going. If it's not far enough, they make up some excuse and get the pax to cancel. Bam. They're right back in the front of the queue. Meanwhile, I'm sitting there abiding by the rules and all I get is $5 rides. That's why. All I'm getting is these scumbags throwaways.


[/QUOTE]
How about telling Uber to end FIFO? You want to blame the driver for a situation Uber created.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You have to know your market and be able to think for yourselves, because sometimes waiting in the TNC lot is the best option.

In Seattle, the airport is about 15 miles south of downtown. During rush hour, it will take a minimum of 45 minutes to get back downtown after drop-off. Also, on some days, a lot of commuter flights come in during rush times. Yesterday, I found myself there during a time I knew for 100 percent certainty it would take at least an hour to get back downtown, so I waited in the lot. 20 minutes later, I had a ride back downtown, so instead of eating all those miles and wasting an hour with no one in the car, I had a fare in my car and paying me to drive back downtown.

I'm sure this will make no sense to most of you, but those who are able to will think for yourselves and stop following the herd . . .


----------



## sduberdude (Feb 21, 2017)

How about telling Uber to end FIFO? You want to blame the driver for a situation Uber created.[/QUOTE]

What's wrong with FIFO? how else would do an airport queue?

I'm blaming the driver for not following the rules and gaming the system so they get preferential treatment.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


Bottom line. The airport is for drivers that don't know the city well. You'll prob notice most are foreigners. No offence to foreigners, it's just an observation. Local passengers pickups tend to talk about general local crap and locations. Something foreigners are not privy to. Stick to what you know and how you know to edge out a profit. You're not making money idling.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.


Oh my goodness... No offense, but that is just *entirely* self-inflicted! Why did you wait TWO HOURS???

I rarely sit in the queue at all...although I must admit that the MIA queue is moving much faster these days. Uber may have cleaned a lot of trash out of our queue -- which was long overdue. Or something else is going on -- who knows?

When the queue is reasonable, I go there and watch for 2-3 minutes to get a sense of how fast the queue is moving. It it doesn't look like I'll get a ride in less than 20 minutes, I leave. I can drive 10 minutes and be in a busy area and be back in the mix of frequent pings. The longest I've waited in recent weeks was 23 minutes.

It varies widely from market to market, but at MIA I assume I will get a ride of about $10-$15. If I get more than that, great -- but I'm counting on a ride downtown or to the beach.

But at FLL, the folks there have to deal with rides from FLL to Port Everglades. That's about a $4-5 ride that will take probably 30-40 minutes because of security and lines going in. So when I get the occasional ride _*to*_ FLL, I never, ever wait in their queue. Never have, never will.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Jeez, and I was just *****in about our newly visible local airport cue -- because so many cars would make it impossible to get a ride. The biggest number I've seen is 13, but then again we're a very small airport with very few flights.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


Aww, and through all the boring posts on UP, someone finally asks a great question
.
Okay, I work the SD airport, EXCLUSIVELY.

If I get a trip, when I'm done I turn the app off (while, I leave it on for about 5 minutes) and deadhead back to the airport.

why do I do this?

First off, I don't know tht it is better than working the city, but it is just as good, and I"ve done, both, extensively.

What is the difference?

1. Airport: fewer trips, longer waits, but the odds of a long trip are much greater than if you work the streets.

2. It fits my personality. I'm lazy, and like to read, listen, do stuff between trips. Also, more freeway miles means less wear and tear. BUT...I put on more miles than I would in the streets.

So, you can't really mix doing streets and airport, you should do one or the other, UNLESS, you are doing the streets and there are no cars at the airport and the airport is not far away.

If you do the airport, and you did it once and got burned, what is invsible to you is what it is like over a month. If you just head to the airport all the time, you'll find that your increased incidences of longer trips will make it worth your while but you wont know that if you don't do it all the time in order to reap the benefit of the longer term odds. Yeah, you'll get burned, get maybe four shorties in a row, but at the end of the month, it all comes out in the wash, it will be worth it. But, this is my city, your city may be different, I dont' know.

so, it's not really better, it's just different. What works for you depends on the kind of driver you are. If you can't stand sitting around, STAY AWAY from the airport. It's also very predictable, if you are tuned in to www.flightview.com and you can see how many flights are about to land, whose landed, etc. If 20 or so flights have landed within the last half hour, I can tell that the waiting time, even if htere are over 100 cars, will be about 5 - 10 minutes. If there are only 5 planes landed in the last half hour, it will be an hour wait.


----------



## 7milesout (Feb 7, 2017)

I've not done the airport. I've not been interested. But I am curious of one thing. I only do Select at this time. If I go in there as Select only, I would imagine my wait might be shorter, but then it might be longer. Let's say there are 75 cars (ATL) in the queue. Out of the 75, 10 of them do Select. Let's say there's a few planes landed with a bunch of business folk, all "high rollers" and Ubering on the company dime. And they want Select cars because it's not their money. I would imagine my queue would actually be 10 cars long, not 75.

Do I understand this correctly? If not, what am I missing? 


7milesout


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Kaz said:


> Drivers that do that need to be reported to Uber. They should also lose their place


So you think that a driver should be reported and lose their place because:

1.They are operating as a contractor

2.Turning down work that doesn't meet their minimum is smart

3.As an IC you choose how/when to operate your vehicle

4. Someone will be along shortly to scoop them so don't tell me your worried about them

Okay, so explain why calling ahead to confirm a destination is a bad, report worthy strategy?

I do it 90% of the time.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Jeez, and I was just *****in about our newly visible local airport cue -- because so many cars would make it impossible to get a ride. The biggest number I've seen is 13, but then again we're a very small airport with very few flights.


LOL...Miami was in the 240-250 range yesterday at 1030 AM.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

SamDSJ said:


> So today I show up at 10:15 with 97 drivers in the que. I waited till 12:24 and got a $10.95 trip 14 mins away. WTF.
> 
> Yes, I've heard this before, I have read the forums listening to people complain about the airport, but I don't understand what I saw today. Cars lining the road waiting in the que - for what? How do they think they are making money?


It's because you get to see, hear, and feel
Massive Airbus A380 and Boeing 747-8 Intercontinental airliners fly 100 feet over your head and shake your car with 130db of sound like your car was a matchbox car made of tissue paper.
Even watching an action movie like Air Force One in Los Angeles (on the tens of million dollar Large Formal Movie Theater with Dolby Atmos Sound featuring 64 channels of audio including ceiling speakers plus dozens of Refrigerator sized subwoofers) still isn't as good as a 1,000,000+ lbs aircraft with 4 gigantic turbofan engines flying 100 feet over your head


----------



## LeD3 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm really surprised at some of the queue numbers I've read on this thread. I've started working Metro Airport (Detroit) and the largest number I've been in is 62, and that quickly dwindled down to about 40 by the time I found a parking spot. DTW's a great spot because you'll get a few miles just getting out of the airport and downtown/Ann Arbor/upper middle class to upper class suburbs are all at least 15 miles away. And on a side note, did I ever luck out yesterday. First trip from the airport was about 25 miles, and literally the next ride was back to DTW. Then after a bit of a wait, another ride to almost exactly the same location, then a minride, then a 2.4 surge back to the airport!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LeD3 said:


> I'm really surprised at some of the queue numbers I've read on this thread. I've started working Metro Airport (Detroit) and the largest number I've been in is 62, and that quickly dwindled down to about 40 by the time I found a parking spot. DTW's a great spot because you'll get a few miles just getting out of the airport and downtown/Ann Arbor/upper middle class to upper class suburbs are all at least 15 miles away. And on a side note, did I ever luck out yesterday. First trip from the airport was about 25 miles, and literally the next ride was back to DTW. Then after a bit of a wait, another ride to almost exactly the same location, then a minride, then a 2.4 surge back to the airport!


Miami is a very busy airport -- 10th nationally in domestic passenger volume, and 2nd nationally in international.

We had more than 206,000 arriving flights, and *22.5 MILLION deplaning passengers* in 2016.

During busy periods, American Airlines alone has more than 20 flights per hour arriving...and that's only about 1/2 of the airport's passenger traffic.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

JimKE said:


> We had more than 206,000 arriving flights, and *22.5 MILLION deplaning passengers* in 2016.
> 
> During busy periods, American Airlines alone has more than 20 flights per hour arriving...and that's only about 1/2 of the airport's passenger traffic.


How many are deplaning, just to transfer to another plane- their final destination being somewhere else? If someone doesn't leave the terminal, they don't need ground transportion.



JimKE said:


> But at FLL, the folks there have to deal with rides from FLL to Port Everglades. That's about a $4-5 ride that will take probably 30-40 minutes because of security and lines going in. So when I get the occasional ride _*to*_ FLL, I never, ever wait in their queue. Never have, never will.


I can certainly understand why Uber drivers in Florida aren't so anxious to drive me, my hotel is just a mile or so past the Port Everglades. But Uber is still more convenient and cheaper than taking the bus to the car rental building and standing in line at FLL.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> How many are deplaning, just to transfer to another plane- their final destination being somewhere else? If someone doesn't leave the terminal, they don't need ground transportion.


True, and because we are THE Latin American gateway, there probably are a good number of people connecting. We have no stats on the number actually leaving the airport grounds.

But we are also a tremendous destination for Latin American visitors. And I've also had several rides where the pax was coming from South America, going somewhere else, but took a nice ride with me to visit relatives during their layover.


> I can certainly understand why Uber drivers in Florida aren't so anxious to drive me, my hotel is just a mile or so past the Port Everglades. But Uber is still more convenient and cheaper than taking the bus to the car rental building and standing in line at FLL.


Well, hopefully they'll put their big girl panties on and deal with it. That's the reality of accepting any ride -- you don't know where you are going. Personally, my experience has been that it works itself out over time. I've had SO many short rides lead to a great ride from that dropoff point.

Unfortunately, we have a big problem with cherry-picking here. It remains to be seen whether Uber really addresses it or not. They've gotten hammered in the news, and if they have taken any action they've been very quiet about it.


----------



## DAVINA (Mar 5, 2017)

Whoever replied take nap has some good insight! Haha! At,the beginning I wondered the same thing - why so many cars and I'm not waiting around behind 100+ drivers. Truly, its a good place to start if you're close and its at the time when flights first start arriving for the day. And its generally good if you took a fare to the airport. Check flight arrival schedule; if therebare a lot of expected flights, the wait can go very quick. Overall, it is the luck of the draw! I've gotten as much as a $45 fare and as little as a $7.85. I've had both Uber and Lyft running at the same time but, there is no perfection in any of it. Good luck out there!


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank god there's no que here! If there was a que I'd never go to the airport again.


----------

